# Newegg and Paypal



## Vestitor (Feb 19, 2008)

Well I just ordered my video card from newegg and they gave me the option to use paypal. Now I read in the faqs at newegg that they do not accept paypal, so sense they gave me the option I am trying it out.

So, I am just wondering if any of you have tried using paypal recently at newegg? I hope that it doesn't delay my order or completely mess it up.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 19, 2008)

I used it once or twice, although I prefer using a debit/credit card because it clears much faster, with PayPal it usually takes 1-2 days longer.


----------



## Vestitor (Feb 20, 2008)

Aww that sucks, probably gonna have to wait over the weekend for my card..


----------



## Protozoa (Feb 20, 2008)

PayPal is the devil.


----------



## tuxify (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, I've been having a butt load of problems with Paypal right now, so I'd stick with just using a card with newegg. Works for me all the time.


----------

